# How soon is too soon?????



## Lee 777 (Sep 9, 2012)

I am a new member here....but have been reading your wonderful posts for months!! I need you help and advice!! I have a White German Shepherd...almost 2 years old....who had her first litter less than two weeks ago. All puppies and mother are doing really well. My concern is.....when is it too early to allow strangers in to handle and view the puppies?? We are a family of 7, and my four young sons (ages 14 to 7)have been handling the pups since birth. But our dog will not tolerate anyone new in our house. She is highly protective. Even when there are no strangers around, she insists on coming to check on her pups every few minutes. I don't want to stress her by allowing new potential owners in to view the puppies earlier than she is ready. I am just wondering if this is normal behaviour? And what others have experienced and would suggest?? Is there any risk of the mother rejecting her babies if too many strangers stress her or handle her puppies? I know that when we bought her, we met her at 6 weeks....and could not take her home until 8 weeks. I would appreciate any suggestions....as I want to do what is best for my motherly dog and her pups...that is my primary concern.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum - I moved your thread to the breeding section so experienced breeders will be more likely to see this thread. I am not a breeder, but if I recall past posts, most will wait until the puppies are three to four weeks old before allowing people outside the household to see and interact with the puppies.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Yes, usually 4-4.5 weeks and then it is usually just my close doggy friends and not a bunch of strangers until the pups are 5-6 weeks.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

:welcome: Congratulations on your new litter!

I might add that you may consider asking them to _take their shoes off prior to entering the home _as well? 
You never know where they have been walking.

Prospective buyers tend to look at several puppies/go to other kennels/pet stores and could bring in something your litter could catch.

As a buyer, I would not be offended at all. I would expect that you'd _ask me wash my hands as well, if I was going to handle the pups_. 

Actually, it would make me think that you were just a caring, responsible breeder.

Just a suggestion. . Kat


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I would wait. I'm not a breeder but know a few and when they have puppies I'm not comfortable going near them until they are at least 4 weeks because I have multiple dogs myself and frequent places where I could easily pick up something that could be deadly to an undeveloped, unvaccinated puppy. When I went to visit Nikon's litter at 4 weeks I brought along a change of clothes and socks I had washed including a little bleach.


----------



## Lee 777 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Thank you....*

Wow, I am so glad I came here for help and advice! You've all been very encouraging and supportive, and touching on the very issues and concerns I had. Castlemaid...sorry I posted in the wrong place. Thanks for placing in the right spot  Leisje...I particularly liked your point, and hadn't even thought of the fact that they haven't been vaccinated yet. So yes, thanks to all your suggestions, I am going to wait until the pups are 6 weeks old. Thank you!!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Yes, I have people wash their hands and remove their shoes. I also ask that they change their clothing before coming over. 

BTW, puppies are NOT unvaccinated. They carry the antibodies from the mother for their first 6-14 weeks of age. This is the reason why vaccines have always been given as a series in hopes of protecting the pup and helping it develop its own immunities once the maternal antibodies go away.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Your mother dog sounds quite normal, I think by 4/5 weeks they can be seen by others, with or without the mother depending on the mother. My last litters were four days apart....one mother would let nobody but me near pups for first two weeks and that includes my wife, the other mother would let either of us handle the pups from birth. Both mothers have satisfactory maternal behavior, IMO.


----------



## Lee 777 (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks Lisa... I appreciate all the advice I can get.

Thanks Cliffson...that's interesting how different two dogs can be. I am just goingto have to wait this one out, and see when she is ready, I guess.

Again, thanks very much for everyone's input.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Also, make sure when you have people holding/handling the puppies, especially children, that they are sitting down on the floor. I can't remember who it was that talked about a puppy from a litter being dropped and injured while a child was holding the puppy standing up.
I made ALL people wash their hands, leave shoes outside and sit on the floor.. No exceptions at all. Nobody seemed to mind at all.
Pretty soon, mama dog will be more than happy to have the little nipple biters away from her..


----------



## Lee 777 (Sep 9, 2012)

wyominggrandma said:


> Also, make sure when you have people holding/handling the puppies, especially children, that they are sitting down on the floor. I can't remember who it was that talked about a puppy from a litter being dropped and injured while a child was holding the puppy standing up.
> I made ALL people wash their hands, leave shoes outside and sit on the floor.. No exceptions at all. Nobody seemed to mind at all.
> Pretty soon, mama dog will be more than happy to have the little nipple biters away from her..


Lol, thanks Wyoming Grandma!! And yes, great things to remember. Thank you.


----------

